# Bomba sin potencia



## elio pastor (Abr 21, 2016)

bomba de agua que no tiene potencia funciona pero cuando le meto agua no la impulsa pierde potencia se le cambio rolineras,impulsor,sellos el bobinado se ve bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2016)

¿ Tipo de bomba ?
¿ Fotos ?
¿ Algo ?


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 21, 2016)

Está bien purgada la cañería? Ya que si contiene aire no funciona como debe.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 21, 2016)

Sentido de giro correcto?


----------



## omarelsuper (Abr 21, 2016)

Revisaste el condensador si esta bueno?


----------



## csabala29 (Abr 22, 2016)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Está bien purgada la cañería? Ya que si contiene aire no funciona como debe.



Perdon... Como se purga la cañeria.. Gracias


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 23, 2016)

csabala29 dijo:
			
		

> Perdon... Como se purga la cañeria.. Gracias


Aca te dejo un video que explica como purgar una bomba, saludos.


----------



## csabala29 (Abr 23, 2016)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Aca te dejo un video que explica como purgar una bomba



Muchas gracias... Yo tengo q ibstakae una bomba ahora...debo hacerle esa parte para purgar?? Digo el caño para hechar agua??


----------



## cuervobrujo (Abr 23, 2016)

csabala29 dijo:


> Muchas gracias... Yo tengo q ibstakae una bomba ahora...debo hacerle esa parte para purgar?? Digo el caño para hechar agua??



No se entiende lo que quisiste decir, pero generalmente las bombas tienen un tornillo arriba del cabezal, para purgar el aire....solo debes aflojar el mismo y controlar que ya no salgan burbujas...
si no esta conectada a un tanque, y para no desconectar los caños en ese mismo tornillo. le agregas agua. es mas lento. 
También hay que revisar la válvula. anti-retorno que esta sumergida en el tanque desde donde extrae el agua. 
Si esa válvula no funciona bien, el sistema siempre tendra aire. en el interior de las cañerías.y por ende no bombeara, o lo hará con baja presion de agua.


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 23, 2016)

Para purgar de forma mas sencilla te recomendaría que si hagas esa pequeña salida de caño hacia arriba, luego con un tapon lo tapas. Como bien dice cuervobrujo, si la isntalación cuenta con una valvula de retención debes controlar que esta funcione adecuadamente, de lo contrario la cañeria se llenará de aire. Por el contrario si la instalacion no posee actualmente te recomiendo que le pongas una ya que sino siempre tendrá aire la cañeria.


----------



## Rantamplan (Abr 25, 2016)

Si puedes instalarle un antirretorno para que no se quede la camara de la turbina vacia de agua al parar el motor y tengas que purgar siempre es recomendable
suerte! si dispones de imagenes de la instalación dejanoslas ver...


----------



## csabala29 (Abr 25, 2016)

Rantamplan dijo:


> Si puedes instalarle un antirretorno para que no se quede la camara de la turbina vacia de agua al parar el motor y tengas que purgar siempre es recomendable
> suerte! si dispones de imagenes de la instalación dejanoslas ver...



Perdon... como es esa valvula antirretorno que dices?  tienes alguna foto... desde ya muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2016)

csabala29 dijo:


> Perdon... como es esa valvula antirretorno que dices?  tienes alguna foto... desde ya muchas gracias!!!







https://www.google.com.ar/search?tb....0....0...1ac.1.34.img..1.17.1298.hWv6jcfwWWs


----------



## csabala29 (Abr 25, 2016)

Esto se compra en la casa de sanitarios? se coloca del lado de la salida de agua no? gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 25, 2016)

csabala29 dijo:


> Esto se compra en la casa de sanitarios?


Sip, o en ferreterías.


> se coloca del lado de la salida de agua no? gracias!!


Sip, antes de colocar hay que verificar la correcta orientación (Entrada-Salida)


----------



## Rantamplan (Abr 25, 2016)

Si es una bomba en linea "normalmente no sumergible" se coloca en el extremo donde absorbe agua antes del motor, para que éste siempre tenga liquido que empujar, sin que lleguen bolsas de aire que puedan hacer que la camara se quede seca con esto se sobrecalienta el motor y se acava gripando, hay que tener en cuenta que las uniones sean estancas, de lo contrario puede que entre aire, o salga agua haciendo perder presión.
Si es una bomba sumergible tambien es aconsejable colocar un antirretorno, pues en cuanto pare la bomba, al bajar el agua crea vacio y dependiendo de los metros de tubo es mucha agua que regresa al "pozo" si esque el pozo esta por debajo . Suerte
También puedes usar el tapon roscado de purgado de aire en la parte superior de la bomba para hechar agua y asi "purgarla sin tener que montar una  "T"  si la instalación es nueva.
https://www.iesbeatriu.org/blogs/402/Libro%20ISC%20-%20Tema%208.pdf
El dibujo de la pagina 9

Agrega fotos de la bomba o indica modelo


----------



## cuervobrujo (Abr 28, 2016)

Un truco, que use hace mucho en mi equipo de riego, en el campo, era colocarle 2 valvulas anti-retorno 
eso es cuando la profundidad desde donde se toma el agua supera los 2 metros.
Osea, yo en mi equipo de riego, tenia que tomar el agua desde una profundidad de 7 metros.(cisterna tipo tanque australiano vertical.) asi que le colocaba una primer valvula al principio de la cañeria, y una segunda valvula, a la mitad de la misma.
Eso hacia que si de alguna manera la primer válvula fallaba, la segunda siempre tendria el sistema con agua.y sin aire.
Pero eso solo funciona con grandes profundidades.incluso tambien lo probe con perforaciones de 13 a 15 metros.
En redes domiciliarias, con tanque en superficie.A nivel suelo. no tiene sentido. con solo una buena valvula deberia funcionar muy bien.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2016)

en la misma válvula tiene una flecha ,la flecha va apuntando a la bomba 
se coloca en el mismo sentido que el agua deveria ir y 
*siempre se coloca en la punta del caño por donde chupa el agua*
ya que tiene mucho sentido colocar la válvula por donde expulsa el agua 
son de plástico y son económicas,en ferreterías y casas de sanitarios,
PD:
1¿porque nadie los manuales ?
2 todas las bombas tienen un tornillo para purgar el aire
3 es muy dificil hacer que una bomba succione bien sin la válvula de retención


----------



## sergiot (Abr 29, 2016)

En ningún momento se menciona para que se usa la bomba, si es para levantar agua de un pozo o para reforzar la presión de agua de una cañería con tanque en altura o subir agua de una tanque cisterna a otro tanque en altura, sería bueno saber cual será el uso.


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 29, 2016)

Indistintamente del uso que se le de, una valvula de retención no modifica en nada el funcionamiento de la bomba, pero si puede resolver grandes dolores de cabeza, el costo no es elevado, por lo que ponerla no modifica demasiado los costos.


----------



## csabala29 (Abr 29, 2016)

Gente ya instale la bomba y quedo super... gracias a todos por los consejos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2016)

que paso aqui, no entiendo preguntaron dos personas la misma pregunta o cambio el nick de uno de ellos


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 29, 2016)

csabala29 dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias... Yo tengo q ibstakae una bomba ahora...debo hacerle esa parte para purgar?? Digo el caño para hechar agua??


Creo que si, 2 personas al mismo tiempo, mismo problema.


----------

